# Arzt-Witz



## posemuckel (22 Feb. 2011)

Ein amerikanischer, ein russischer und ein deutscher Arzt diskutieren, welches Land die besten Ärzte hat.
Sagt der Amerikaner: "Wir haben einem Pianisten 4 abgetrennte Finger wieder angenäht und er spielt so gut wie vorher."
Darauf der Russe: "Wir haben einer Balletttänzerin nach einem Unfall ihre abgetrennten Füsse wieder angenäht und sie tanzt besser als zuvor."
Der Deutsche lacht und sagt: 
"Bei uns wurde nach einem schlimmen Unfall nur noch ein abgetrennter Arsch eingeliefert, da haben wir dann einfach 2 Ohren drangenäht.
Und das ist jetzt ein hochrangiges Regierungsmitglied!!"


----------



## Punisher (22 Feb. 2011)

Arsch mit Ohren passt auf viele unserer Regierungsmitglieder


----------



## Soloro (22 Feb. 2011)

Damit sind ja wohl schon alle Voraussetzungen erfüllt!


----------



## Miraculix (22 Feb. 2011)

an einem so traurigen Tag (für Herrn Dr. jur. Freiherr von und zu… ) wie heute einen Doktoren Witz in Verbindung mit hochrangigen Regierungsmitgliedern zu bringen ist schon genial... 

obwohl vermutlich jegliche Ähnlichkeit mit lebenden Personen natürlich rein zufällig wäre...


----------



## Sky7 (16 Okt. 2012)

D danke sehr gut


----------



## zepster (16 Okt. 2012)

sehr witzig. danke


----------



## imogspielen (17 Okt. 2012)

xD sehr nice


----------



## Saint87 (18 Okt. 2012)

Joah, den kann man bringen


----------



## Crippler (20 Okt. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> Arsch mit Ohren passt auf viele unserer Regierungsmitglieder



Er darf ja den Namen auch nicht sagen...ärztliche Schweigepflicht!


----------



## schlongdong2 (21 Okt. 2012)

loool, hab mich richtig weggeschmissen


----------



## king_p (23 Okt. 2012)

Leider geil

:thx:


----------

